# For any Hoggie owner that is feeling put off by the Hoggie 'cranky pants'.... xxx



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

So this is a photo of Luna when i first got her, one grumpy Hoggie











This is Luna now











I know it can be a little dis-heartening when you get your Hoggie home and they are all 'PFFT PFFT PFFFFFTTTTT' and a spikey ball of terror








BUT if you stick it out, put the time in... let them be them and learn to addapt to what they are comfortable with.... well there is no happier Hoggie owner moment than the moment you can sit and stroke them while they sit happily on your lap!









xxx


----------



## Dedalus (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks--this actually was super encouraging. I'm working super hard on winning over Winnie, and progress is slow. But! She's uncurling for me much faster.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is the first thing i noticed with Luna, she would still ball up but i wouldn't be sitting there for 10 mintues waiting for her cute little tush to emerge 

I used to have to use my trusty oven mits ALL the time if i wanted to hold her, now i only use them to get her out of her viv 



i just wanted to show that, even though at first a Hoggie can be super cranky due to being scared... you can win them over and then there is no stopping the pair of you! 



xxx


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey was the same way! Spiked out ball of death and terror when I first got her. Would not uncurl from a tight ball for at least 20 minutes. Now she never curls up but she still huffs and puffs and jumps when I first pick her up. Then she's all like "oh hay.. its just u my humon.. feed me treats!"

She still hisses and will pop on occasion if I pet her but she keeps her quills down so I think its more I'm just annoying her haha.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess Pindsvin was just handled so much as a baby, it didn't take long for him to warm up to me. The breeders have a lot to do with how a hedgie responds. 

Now, Pindsvin just becomes a prickle huffy terror when I get him up to clean his cage. Of course, if you put yourself in a hedgie's shoes, you'd be grumpy too if something out of the blue not only woke you up, but you were lifted out of your bed without your approval. After he realises what's going on, he calms down, but man, that's got to be startling.

Now Rhododendron is just a grump butt through and through. Of course, I got her as an adult who wasn't payed much attention to, so it takes forever to calm her down. She's so much better now than when I first got her, but patience is a virtue...


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

With my hedgehog, Sonic, I just handled him a lot. My fingers got used to it and Sonic got used to me.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I like the comparison pictures


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

sonichedghehogbreyer said:


> With my hedgehog, Sonic, I just handled him a lot. My fingers got used to it and Sonic got used to me.


Same for me! It doesn't hurt much holding my hedgie bare hands anymore. Rosalie now knows that I am not scared of her and that i am not going to eat her (lol ) so then there is no reason for her to puff and ball up, but of course, she starts all huffy&puffy when I wake her up.

The more time you spend with your hedgie the more your hedgie will get use to you! There is a 50/50 chance that you will also end up with a super friendly hedgie!​


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's right! Don't give up on any little hoggy!!


----------



## KalikaRose (Sep 7, 2013)

This made me really happy! I just got my hedgie about four days ago and he's a regular hissy ball of spikes. I know four days isn't very long for him to get used to me, but it's nice to see that with a little time and patience, he will get used to me


----------

